# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Te "kontaktosh" me shpirtrat e te vdekurve?!

## kleadoni

Rosemary Altea - nje ndermjetesuese midis shpirtrave te njerezve qe kane vdekur dhe te afermerve te tyre qe jane akoma ne jete.

Rastesisht, pak me pare, ne nje emisione tv italjan degjova per here te pare per te. Ne kete emision, ajo po perpiqej ti shpjegonte spektatoreve qe e pyesin cfare shpirtrat i thoshin asaj... Disa prej tyre e pranonin, gjindeshin ne mes te atyre shpjegimeve, e disa te tjere normalisht kundershtonin e thoshin gje gjera te tilla jane te pakuptimta.

Pas nje kerkimi ne google  :buzeqeshje:  lexova qe qysh e vogel Rosemary degjonte zera dhe kishte vizione te njerzve te vdekur. Madje, ka bere edhe 4 CD me raste te tilla. 

Ju c'mendoni ne lidhje me kete? Ju ka ndodhur personalisht ndonje rast i ngjashem, ose keni degjuar ndonje rast te ngjashem? Ju duket dicka reale apo thjesht nje "budallallek"....?

----------


## ilia spiro

Keto "mediume" nuk jane budallalleqe, jane satanizem. Eshte pra satanai ai qe flet dhe personit i duket se po komunikon me te vdekurit.
Nuk ka komunikim midis te gjalleve dhe te vdekurve.

----------


## Viola.V

> Keto "mediume" nuk jane budallalleqe, jane satanizem. Eshte pra satanai ai qe flet dhe personit i duket se po komunikon me te vdekurit.
> Nuk ka komunikim midis te gjalleve dhe te vdekurve.


Po pse satanain e pranoni dhe fantazmat as qe i kualifikoni gjekundi ?!

----------


## Se7en

> Po pse satanain e pranoni dhe fantazmat as qe i kualifikoni gjekundi ?!


Sepse Satani/luciferi/djalli/dreçi/fantazmat/xhinet/krijesa te padukshme te krijuara nga zjari etj etj (si te duash quaji) jane e njejta gje dhe skane asgje te perbashket me shpirterat.

----------


## xfiles

Ka me qindra si puna e kesaj gruas qe bejne kete pune. Heret e paske zbuluar  :buzeqeshje: , rrofte televizioni italian, mos ishte gje Mistero?
Nejse, te them mendimin tim personal, me mire mos e vrit mendjen per gjera te tilla se deri me sot me sa di une nuk ka asnje teori bindese se çfare dreqin ndodh pas vdekjes.
Qe te themi nese egziston mundesia e komunikimit me te vdekurit duhet me pare te dime se çfare ndodh pas vdekjes.

I vetmi person i ekuilibruar qe i ka dhene njefare shpjegimi fenomenit te fantazmave ishte John Keel (ndjese paste) i cili, nuk e di ne cilin liber, shkroi(pak a shume) se fantazmat jane thjesht nje mbeturine energjie statike te njerezve qe kane jetuar aty me pare dhe jo me kot fantazmat me sa eshte vrojtuar duken thjesht si nje film qe perseritet vazhdimisht, fantazma ndjek nje rruge fikse, ne nje orar fiks, me veprime te njejta, si te ishte nje automate mbetje e nje ish-qenieje inteligjente.

Tani, fenomenet e fantazmave ashtu si te gjithe fenomenet paranormale jane reale, dmth egzistojne, por problemi qendron ti interpretojme siç duhet, ti japim nje shpjegim bindes dhe te pergjithshem qe perfshin çdo forme te shfaqjes se fenomeneve paranormale. 
Nje gje mendoj une, qe fantazmat, ufot, zanat, demonet, shpirtrat e pyllit, etj etj jepi çfare do emri te duash, jane aspekte te ndryshme te te njejtit fenomen. Per vete natyren e tyre jashte konceptimit njerezor tendenca eshte qe te interpretohet ne menyra te ndryshme nga njerez te ndryshem bazuar ne pervojat e veta emocionale.
Nje shembull konkret. Kur ti sheh nje objekt, ta zeme nje sfere, ti e ke konceptin e sferes ne mendje, keshtu qe kur e sheh e dallon qe eshte nje sfere. Nese ti sheh nje fenomen/objekt qe truri jot nuk e koncepton dot teresisht, atehere do te duhet ta interpretosh ne nje menyre te tille qe ti japesh nje kuptim, dhe si rezultat une shoh nje xhind, ti sheh nje fantazme, ai tjetri sheh nje zane, mbi bazen e kultures qe na eshte dhene qe femije.
Psh  ve bast qe ne arabi nuk ka njeri qe ka pare ndonjehere ndonje zane mali, apo ato zanat me krahe. Ashtu si ne veri te evropes nuk ka pare njeri xhinde. Lidhja kulturore behet lehte ketu.

Duke u kthyer ne teme, egziston nje forme komunikimi me te vdekurit qe nuk eshte direkte. Dhe me shume siguri mediumet nuk kane kontakt direkt me shpirtin e te vdekurit por thjesht kanalizojne memorjen qe mbet ne ambient nga i vdekuri. Ka nje teori qe asgje nuk humb, as informacioni, çdo gje mbet e memorizuar ne pelhuren e hapesire kohes dhe nje medium me aftesi te veçanta psh mund ta lexoje kur te doje.

Ta mbyll me nje citat te lezetshem qe eshte ne te njejten kohe nje keshille e mire:
"Te vdekurit me te vdekurit, te gjallet me te gjallet".

Nje gje eshte e sigurte, nje dite do e shohim personalisht se çfare ka andej, keshtu qe thjesht na duhet pak durim.

----------


## Darius

> I vetmi person i ekuilibruar qe i ka dhene njefare shpjegimi fenomenit te fantazmave ishte John Keel (ndjese paste) i cili, nuk e di ne cilin liber, shkroi(pak a shume) .


E ka shpjeguar tek libri *The Mothman Prophecies*

----------


## Remon

Mashtrim, asgje tjeter  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

> E ka shpjeguar tek libri *The Mothman Prophecies*


I kam lexuar te tre librat "Hollow Earth", "Haunted Planet" dhe "Mothman Prophecies" po meqe paranormalja haset ne te gjithe keto libra isha i pasigurte  :buzeqeshje: .
John Keel ka qene skeptik mjaftueshem dhe me mendje te hapur mjaftueshem per te bere nje hetim objektiv mbi keto fenomene.

----------


## Darius

Mbetet nga studiuesit me dinjitoze dhe nje nga autoret e mij te preferuar.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> I kam lexuar te tre librat "Hollow Earth", "Haunted Planet" dhe "Mothman Prophecies" po meqe paranormalja haset ne te gjithe keto libra isha i pasigurte .
> John Keel ka qene skeptik mjaftueshem dhe me mendje te hapur mjaftueshem per te bere nje hetim objektiv mbi keto fenomene.


Eshte e pamundur qe fantazmat te jene mbetje te energjise statike te njerezve qe kane jetuar me pare. Nje kunderargument mund te lindi fare thjesht ne kete rast. Pse nuk ka mbeturina te energjise statike te njerezve qe ende jetojne?

P.S. Kjo teme mendoj te zhvendoset tek fenomenet paranormale

----------


## kleadoni

> Ka me qindra si puna e kesaj gruas qe bejne kete pune. Heret e paske zbuluar , rrofte televizioni italian, mos ishte gje Mistero?


Nuk e ke kuptuar mire... une kete teme e kam hapur qysh ne nentor, edhe kur thashe "per here te pare" e kisha fjalen qe per here te pare po degjoja per ate gruan, e jo per kete fenomen. Ishte nje program i mbasdite (domenica cinque me duket se quhej - me barbara d'urso, se nuk i ndjek, ate dite rastisi), ndaj fakti qe nje personazh te tille t'a sillnin ne nje program qe e shohin me mijra teleshikues, me ngjalli kureshtje. 




> Nejse, te them mendimin tim personal, me mire mos e vrit mendjen per gjera te tilla se deri me sot me sa di une nuk ka asnje teori bindese se çfare dreqin ndodh pas vdekjes.
> Qe te themi nese egziston mundesia e komunikimit me te vdekurit duhet me pare te dime se çfare ndodh pas vdekjes.
> 
> I vetmi person i ekuilibruar qe i ka dhene njefare shpjegimi fenomenit te fantazmave ishte John Keel (ndjese paste) i cili, nuk e di ne cilin liber, shkroi(pak a shume) se fantazmat jane thjesht nje mbeturine energjie statike te njerezve qe kane jetuar aty me pare dhe jo me kot fantazmat me sa eshte vrojtuar duken thjesht si nje film qe perseritet vazhdimisht, fantazma ndjek nje rruge fikse, ne nje orar fiks, me veprime te njejta, si te ishte nje automate mbetje e nje ish-qenieje inteligjente.
> 
> Tani, fenomenet e fantazmave ashtu si te gjithe fenomenet paranormale jane reale, dmth egzistojne, por problemi qendron ti interpretojme siç duhet, ti japim nje shpjegim bindes dhe te pergjithshem qe perfshin çdo forme te shfaqjes se fenomeneve paranormale. 
> Nje gje mendoj une, qe fantazmat, ufot, zanat, demonet, shpirtrat e pyllit, etj etj jepi çfare do emri te duash, jane aspekte te ndryshme te te njejtit fenomen. Per vete natyren e tyre jashte konceptimit njerezor tendenca eshte qe te interpretohet ne menyra te ndryshme nga njerez te ndryshem bazuar ne pervojat e veta emocionale.
> Nje shembull konkret. Kur ti sheh nje objekt, ta zeme nje sfere, ti e ke konceptin e sferes ne mendje, keshtu qe kur e sheh e dallon qe eshte nje sfere. Nese ti sheh nje fenomen/objekt qe truri jot nuk e koncepton dot teresisht, atehere do te duhet ta interpretosh ne nje menyre te tille qe ti japesh nje kuptim, dhe si rezultat une shoh nje xhind, ti sheh nje fantazme, ai tjetri sheh nje zane, mbi bazen e kultures qe na eshte dhene qe femije.
> Psh  ve bast qe ne arabi nuk ka njeri qe ka pare ndonjehere ndonje zane mali, apo ato zanat me krahe. Ashtu si ne veri te evropes nuk ka pare njeri xhinde. Lidhja kulturore behet lehte ketu.
> ...


Nuk e vras aspak mendjen, jam dakord qe cdo njeri nga ne heret a vone do te vdesi, ndaj ate citatin qe ke sjell e mbeshtes totalisht. Eshte mese normale qe ndodh ne jete te humbasesh njerez edhe para kohe... e mendimi qe ka te tille njerez te afte te komunikojne me to te ben ne njefare menyre te "fluturosh" me imagjinaten: ah sikur te flisja njehere. Me ka ndodhur personalisht me kusheririn tim, qe humbi babain e tij para pak kohesh e nje nate ne kinema po shihnim filmin e Mett Demon - Hereafter, ku ky kishte kete aftesi. Kusheriri im, asnjehere nuk i ka besuar ketyre gjerave por ja qe kur mbaroj filmi me thote: ti mendon qe ekzistojne me termend keto njerez? 
Sinqerisht t'a them qe nga ai s'do e kisha pritur kurre nje pyetje te tille...por ja qe fatkeqsia qe pati e luhati mendimin e tij. 

Pikerisht ne baze te atij shembullit qe solle ti, interpretimin e ben cdo njeri...por ama, te degjosh disa zera (ne kete rast) eshte nje fenomen paranormal ne vetvete! Ndaj, interpretimi kalon ne nje stad te dyte.... 1.aftesia te degjoj keto zera; 2. interpretimi qe i jap. Jo te gjithe e kalojne stadin e pare...

----------


## Darius

> Eshte e pamundur qe fantazmat te jene mbetje te energjise statike te njerezve qe kane jetuar me pare. Nje kunderargument mund te lindi fare thjesht ne kete rast. Pse nuk ka mbeturina te energjise statike te njerezve qe ende jetojne?
> 
> P.S. Kjo teme mendoj te zhvendoset tek fenomenet paranormale


Ka nje teme te hapur tek paranormalja per kete subjekt. Le te trajtohet ketu ne nje tjeter kendveshtrim

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk e ke kuptuar mire... une kete teme e kam hapur qysh ne nentor, edhe kur thashe "per here te pare" e kisha fjalen qe per here te pare po degjoja per ate gruan, e jo per kete fenomen. Ishte nje program i mbasdite (domenica cinque me duket se quhej - me barbara d'urso, se nuk i ndjek, ate dite rastisi), ndaj fakti qe nje personazh te tille t'a sillnin ne nje program qe e shohin me mijra teleshikues, me ngjalli kureshtje. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk e vras aspak mendjen, jam dakord qe cdo njeri nga ne heret a vone do te vdesi, ndaj ate citatin qe ke sjell e mbeshtes totalisht. Eshte mese normale qe ndodh ne jete te humbasesh njerez edhe para kohe... e mendimi qe ka te tille njerez te afte te komunikojne me to te ben ne njefare menyre te "fluturosh" me imagjinaten: ah sikur te flisja njehere. Me ka ndodhur personalisht me kusheririn tim, qe humbi babain e tij para pak kohesh e nje nate ne kinema po shihnim filmin e Mett Demon - Hereafter, ku ky kishte kete aftesi. Kusheriri im, asnjehere nuk i ka besuar ketyre gjerave por ja qe kur mbaroj filmi me thote: ti mendon qe ekzistojne me termend keto njerez? 
> Sinqerisht t'a them qe nga ai s'do e kisha pritur kurre nje pyetje te tille...por ja qe fatkeqsia qe pati e luhati mendimin e tij. 
> 
> Pikerisht ne baze te atij shembullit qe solle ti, interpretimin e ben cdo njeri...por ama, te degjosh disa zera (ne kete rast) eshte nje fenomen paranormal ne vetvete! Ndaj, interpretimi kalon ne nje stad te dyte.... 1.aftesia te degjoj keto zera; 2. interpretimi qe i jap. Jo te gjithe e kalojne stadin e pare...


Gjithe ai shkrim i perkushtuar i imi dhe ti ndalesh tek fjalia e pare dhe e fundit, ato me pak te rendesishmet e te thena pak si per shaka.

i ke ndare me kot keto stadet, sikur ta kishe lexuar me kujdes, eshte pikerisht interpretimi i trurit qe kthen fenomenin ne imazh ose tingull apo cdo lloj perceptimi te shqisave fizike. Jo interpretim si me thene po them une nje fjali dhe ti interpreto cfare donte te thoshte autori, ketu flasim per interpretim te nje fenomeni ekstrasensiorial ne nje prej ndjesive shqisore.
Po sigurisht nuk eshte e thene qe te gjithe te mund ta ndjejne nje fenomen.

Qe te mos e zgjasim, ka shume pak gjasa qe ato zera te jene realisht prej te vdekurve. Dmth perfundimisht mendoj se nuk mund te kontaktosh me te vdekurit.

----------


## xfiles

> Eshte e pamundur qe fantazmat te jene mbetje te energjise statike te njerezve qe kane jetuar me pare. Nje kunderargument mund te lindi fare thjesht ne kete rast. Pse nuk ka mbeturina te energjise statike te njerezve qe ende jetojne?


Te lutem me mire mos flasim per argumenta dhe kunderargumenta ne çeshtje te tilla kaq delikate dhe subjektive.
Po meqe e do me argumenta, si argument ndaj kunderargumentit tend do thosha se energjia jetesore e njerezve te gjalle ndodhet pikerisht ne trupin biologjik. Ne momentin qe trupi vdes, kjo energji psiqike çlirohet.
Flasim per nje energji psiqike shume te lidhur me aspektin materjal te botes, dhe sidomos me huqet apo zakonet e perseritura.

Tani se po perdor edhe shume terma si "energji psiqike" apo "energji" apo ku di une, se me thene te drejten nuk e di as vete mire se çfare eshte "energjia psiqike", pak rendesi ka, çfaredo qofte.

----------


## kleadoni

> Gjithe ai shkrim i perkushtuar i imi dhe ti ndalesh tek fjalia e pare dhe e fundit, ato me pak te rendesishmet e te thena pak si per shaka.
> 
> i ke ndare me kot keto stadet, sikur ta kishe lexuar me kujdes, eshte pikerisht interpretimi i trurit qe kthen fenomenin ne imazh ose tingull apo cdo lloj perceptimi te shqisave fizike. Jo interpretim si me thene po them une nje fjali dhe ti interpreto cfare donte te thoshte autori, ketu flasim per interpretim te nje fenomeni ekstrasensiorial ne nje prej ndjesive shqisore.
> Po sigurisht nuk eshte e thene qe te gjithe te mund ta ndjejne nje fenomen.
> 
> Qe te mos e zgjasim, ka shume pak gjasa qe ato zera te jene realisht prej te vdekurve. Dmth perfundimisht mendoj se nuk mund te kontaktosh me te vdekurit.


Shkrimi yt i perkushtuar me pelqeu xfiles, pasi une nuk kam lexuar asnje liber ne lidhje me kete teme... ndaj per mua ishte shume interesante, e si i tille nuk dija c'te komentoja ne lidhje me to. E vetmja gje qe mendova kur i lexova ishte: interesant!!  :Lulja3: 

Gjithashtu, (me kujdes e lexova) por nuk jam e bindur qe eshte "intepretimi i trurit qe e kthene fenomenin ne imazh apo tingull". Kjo eshte pika qe mua me ve ne mendime.... anoj me teper nga ana qe jane shqisat e te shikuarit e te degjuarit ato qe i terheqin keto fenomene. Normalisht, doren ne zjarr nuk e ve, por deri diku kam pershtypjen qe te arrish te interpretosh te tilla fenomene nuk vihet ne pune vetem truri! Mendimi im...

----------


## xfiles

> Gjithashtu, (me kujdes e lexova) por nuk jam e bindur qe eshte "intepretimi i trurit qe e kthene fenomenin ne imazh apo tingull". Kjo eshte pika qe mua me ve ne mendime.... anoj me teper nga ana qe jane shqisat e te shikuarit e te degjuarit ato qe i terheqin keto fenomene. Normalisht, doren ne zjarr nuk e ve, por deri diku kam pershtypjen qe te arrish te interpretosh te tilla fenomene nuk vihet ne pune vetem truri! Mendimi im...


Ja te te sqaroj. 
Sikur te ishin shqisat e degjimit apo te parit ato qe reagojne direkt ndaj fenomenit meqe syri reagon vetem ndaj drites dhe veshi ndaj tingujve, pra madhesi fizike reale, atehere kjo nuk do shpjegonte pse dikush e degjon/shikon dhe dikush tjeter qe eshte po aty as degjon e as shikon.

----------


## kleadoni

> Ja te te sqaroj. 
> Sikur te ishin shqisat e degjimit apo te parit ato qe reagojne direkt ndaj fenomenit meqe syri reagon vetem ndaj drites dhe veshi ndaj tingujve, pra madhesi fizike reale, atehere kjo nuk do shpjegonte pse dikush e degjon/shikon dhe dikush tjeter qe eshte po aty as degjon e as shikon.


Hmm... por edhe ne na ndodh ndonjehere te themi personit qe eshte aty afer: e degjove? E ai/ajo thote jo, s'degjova gje! 

Ketu hyn pastaj lidhja me trurin... veshi im e degjoj nje tingull, ky tingull kalon ne tru ku pastaj jepet interpretimi, ashtu sic e ke thene ti, ne baze te pervojave emocionale. Nderkohe qe nje person tjeter po aty afer nuk degjoj asgje...  Ne lidhje me kete shembull lind edhe pyetja nese cdo tingull eshte i "kapshem" nga te gjithe?

----------


## xfiles

> Hmm... por edhe ne na ndodh ndonjehere te themi personit qe eshte aty afer: e degjove? E ai/ajo thote jo, s'degjova gje! 
> 
> Ketu hyn pastaj lidhja me trurin... veshi im e degjoj nje tingull, ky tingull kalon ne tru ku pastaj jepet interpretimi, ashtu sic e ke thene ti, ne baze te pervojave emocionale. Nderkohe qe nje person tjeter po aty afer nuk degjoj asgje...  Ne lidhje me kete shembull lind edhe pyetja nese cdo tingull eshte i "kapshem" nga te gjithe?


Zeri ka nje rang frekuencash te percaktuara mire, nuk mund te degjosh zera me ultratinguj se nuk do quhej Ze njerezor pastaj.
Ndoshta do kishim modulim ne amplitude ne ultratinguj ose modulim ne frekuence ne ultratinguj, por kjo eshte kaq teknike dhe menyra se si funksionojne aparatet e telekomunikacionit saqe eshte teper e pamundur qe nje njeri te kete zhvilluar keto aftesi.

----------


## Darius

Ne librin qe kam sugjeruar tek tema e Teslas mbi ditarin e tij, ka me shume se nje kapitull mbi komunikimin me te vdekurit si dhe zerat e rregjistruara. Lexojeni dhe do mesoni shume gjera mbi fenomenin.

----------


## kleadoni

> Zeri ka nje rang frekuencash te percaktuara mire, nuk mund te degjosh zera me ultratinguj se nuk do quhej Ze njerezor pastaj.
> Ndoshta do kishim modulim ne amplitude ne ultratinguj ose modulim ne frekuence ne ultratinguj, por kjo eshte kaq teknike dhe menyra se si funksionojne aparatet e telekomunikacionit saqe eshte teper e pamundur qe nje njeri te kete zhvilluar keto aftesi.


Ne pergjithesi kjo eshte e vertete.... por ne vecanti? 
Nuk do quhej ze njerezor.... e kjo eshte ideja (edhe e temes). Keto zera qe degjohen jane zera te shpirtrave, qe flasin nga matane botes tone (e thene me terma filozofik  :buzeqeshje:  )

Kur thua e pamundur qe nje njeri te kete zhvilluar keto aftesi, nenkupton zhvilimin gjate jetes? Sepse une mendoj qe nje aftesi e tille eshte e lindur... ose te pakten e fituar ne jete pas nje "ndodhie te madhe".

----------

